# Lets see your workbench!



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Slotheads!

I just got done tryin to figure out why I didnt race all that well last Sunday,
and as I was gettin up from the bench it hit me- maybe disorganization could be a factor! If any of you guys are interested in postin a pic of yer main work area, it should be fun. Hopefully they aint the disaster area like I have created!

Later---Circle Track DAC


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Heck thats Nothing DAC, I can't even get close enouhg to take a picture right now.


coach


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Holy Crap Coach!
You already had a response before my slow computer was done responding to my new thread!

Circle Track DAC

Must be the experience ya have from "snipin" on epay!


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

If that is disorganized I have some serious cleaning to do!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

DAC,
Always great to see a Silver Bullet (or 2) sitting on the workbench. Just remember to leave the xacto knife alone.  rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

co_zee said:


> If that is disorganized I have some serious cleaning to do!!!! :thumbsup:



Mean House Guy and nasty Wife who fails too understand that slots must be looked at made me pack them up and put my workarea away, then some guys needed stuff so I just had to pull it all out...lol


Coach


----------



## Mack_Mechanic (Mar 12, 2005)

Not too messy.......YET!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's disgusting...

Light beer?

And you call yourself a slothead.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Dac, only 2 beer cans, did you just empty the trash?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

car guy said:


> Dac, only 2 beer cans, did you just empty the trash?


 

May have to have a couple tonight during chat!  rr


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey guys-
Mack Mechanic the only guy with a workbench? Nice setup there Mac! Looks like you have fun with different scales, and static models too! I especially like the 65 Olds AMT dirt modified series kit on the right! Had all of them many years ago. 
Yah Afxtoo its silver bullets for me ever since they was sponsorin Steve Kinser in the mid 80s(if I remember right!) I'm watchin my gurlish(pregnant) figure ya know. Lets see some more! Gotta go have a couple with RR on chat now!
Later Circle Track DAC


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Drink a real beer, then drink a glass of water, then another real beer, and another glass of water. Why mix 'em up together? Ruins both.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Speaking of unorganised workbenches...*

...that´s what mine looks like right now. Errr, no - missing in this pic are 4 vintage T-Jet chassis I just received and a nice diecast Caddy...!










Hmm, really looks like I´ll have to tidy up that mess later! 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I probably win the prize for the cleanest of 'em all  

We just moved appartment, so everything is still packed....and my track is in the cave. And I'll probably not have the space to put it up again  

Must think of another mini track and bench alltogheter foldable....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Here's mine with a few projects that have been sitting for a few months waiting for me.  rr


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Here's mine. It's like the sun, don't look too long or you'll go blind


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*work bench and play area*

i keep alot of "cars" in my garage.....


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

cool, mking!
what's on the pegs??!


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*pegs*

are mostly diecast (mostlly JL) with some slots in clamshells


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey mking! I was told it's a bad idea to keep the cars in a metal toolbox cause the steel can remove a little power from the magnets. I know some people drag a screwdriver across magnets to remove magnet power. I assume to equalize them. I don't think it's possible that the magnets could be completely drained. Food for thought.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*storing magnets*

found this site

http://www.magnetsales.com/Design/FAQs_frames/FAQs_3.htm

*Tips on handling and storing magnets* 
Always take care! Magnets can snap together and injure personnel or damage themselves.

Keep magnets away from magnetic media - such as floppy discs , credit cards and computer monitors.

Store magnets in closed containers, so that they don't attract metal debris.

If several magnets are being stored, they should be stored in attracting positions.

Alnico magnets should be stored with "keepers" (iron or magnetic steel plates that connect the poles of the magnet) since they can easily become demagnetized.

Magnets should be kept away from pacemakers! 

I wonder the metal tool box acts as a keeper?


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I think the keep word here is connects the poles. In a metal box or container you are not connecting the poles. Just my 2 cents on the matter .


Alnico magnets should be stored with "keepers" (iron or magnetic steel plates that connect the poles of the magnet) since they can easily become demagnetized.


Sundance


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

*Don't say I didn't warn ya!!*

I told ya I've got some serious cleaning to do. 

We are rearanging the basement then we still have to finish it out, setting up a small woodworking area since we are beginning some major home remodeling (and I am getting into pen turning), beginning a new HO track, and a few other projects yet to be started. :wave: Sorry for the dark pics. About time for a new camera!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Mike, that toolbox storage system is very neat indeed. 

Optimally you would store magnets out of the cars with keepers. But if you leave them in the car it doesn't matter at all whether they are in a plastic or metal toolbox. 

Here's a good way to think about magnets. A big magnet is really made up of a lot of little magnets. When the magnet is created it's subjected to a strong magnetizing force to form poles on opposite sides of the magnets. The little magnets inside the big magnet must also align with the magnetizing force. Since each end of the magnet is one polarity, either N or S, the little magnets inside the big magnet must be aligned so that opposite poles of each little magnet attract. All the little magnets inside line up very neaty in an alternating N to S arrangement. All the little magnets on the ends must align with the magnetizing force. All those little magnets end up looking like this:

N:S - N:S - N:S - N:S - N:S

As long as each little magnet has an opposite polarity mate it's happy. But at the ends of the magnets you have little magnets that have no mates. These are called "free poles." What's worse is that you have a lot of free poles next to each other, and they are all the same polarity because the ends of the big magnet are either all N or all S poles. Like polarities repel and this can cause the magnet poles to demagnetize. What "keepers" do is to make a magnetic bridge between the free poles on each end of the magnet. The keeper itself ends up being magnetized and all of its little magnets align with the little magnets in the magnet and there are no longer any free poles at the faces of the big magnet. Since there are no free poles the magnet does not want to demagnetize due to free poles.

The moral of the story is that anything that you can do to reduce the number of free poles will help keep the magnet from demagnetizing due to this effect. (There are other effects.) It's the repulsion of same polarity free poles that leads to this sort of demagnetization. If you want to accentuate this effect then storing magnets with the same polarity next to each other (where you can feel the replusive force between the magnets) would do it. If they attaact, no problem. Storing magnets on a metal plate would be better than storing them on a non magnetic material. Storing them stuck together is fine but not quite as good as with a keeper.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*tool box*

I am glad to hear using the tool box is no worse than any other storage system, as I really am happy with it. its kinda flismy, it was a walmart $40 special, but plenty sturdy enough for slot cars. its on wheels so i can wheel it to the track. it has the top storage area with a hindged lid and 6 drawers. the top holds 45 cars and each drawer holds 39. there is also room for 8 of those 48 car plastic cases in an open area on the bottom. finally i can have most of my collection readily accessible. now that i see it all together, i may even thin it out abit.

is it possible to have TOO many slot cars?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

mking said:


> is it possible to have TOO many slot cars?



I'll pray for you that you even thought such a thing.


coach


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

coach61 said:


> I'll pray for you that you even thought such a thing.
> 
> 
> coach



You must now sacrifice 2 slot cars to the almighty Slot Gods. :wave:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Now here is a work area or should I say a mess. Sundance


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

car guy said:


> You must now sacrifice 2 slot cars to the almighty Slot Gods. :wave:


 Now that is really funny! 
Just last thursday eve, my wife saw me sitting behind my bench and busted me talking to one of my slotcar bodies(thank you so much, Dwayne!) sent to me from Canada. (you guys talk to yours too, right?!) as I was giving it a bath in SnS... She said "You are crazy! (laughing) you must be some almighty slot car god. You are saving it!?"

As a matter of fact, I DID save it! It is a beautiful Tyco Mercedes! 1972 or 1973, me thinks. (wife was impressed)

So, if you mean SEND when you say "sacrifice" and mean JOEZ870 when you say "almighty Slot God", then yes, by all means, pay homage to the slot god and he will be pleased with you! :jest:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Work Bench*

I have my dedicated work table upstairs with car and parts storage and workspace. I use a portable workstation and tool kit so I can be downstairs with the family while we watch TV and tune some cars while I am at it. This keeps me out of the doghouse because I am not always upstairs. Depending if I am working on motors or bodies, I will bring the appropriate supplies (paints, parts, etc.)

Naturally, there is always a bowl of soup on the kitchen counter (**** n span with multiple bodies in it). 

Jim


----------

